# McClane Edger model 801-3.5RP



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hello all,

I received a McClane Edger model 801-3.5RP from my neighbor as he was planning on throwing it out since it won't start. I think the unit can be repaired and wanted to see what I should do for the troubleshooting steps? Should I get a new carburetor from Amazon along with new spark plugs and a filter? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Check if it has spark. If yes, most likely needs the carb cleaned. Don't buy stuff until you identify problems.


----------



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

david_ said:


> Check if it has spark. If yes, most likely needs the carb cleaned. Don't buy stuff until you identify problems.


How do I check to see if it has a spark? do I remove the spark plug and crank on the cable? Thank you!


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

Nice score! Yes, pull plug from the head, reconnect the wire, pull starter cord and watch for spark.

Edit: assuming there is a spark, you can try removing the carb and soaking in a solvent. I'd also drain old gas and use fresh ethanol free.


----------



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

ScottieBones said:


> Nice score! Yes, pull plug from the head, reconnect the wire, pull starter cord and watch for spark.
> 
> Edit: assuming there is a spark, you can try removing the carb and soaking in a solvent. I'd also drain old gas and use fresh ethanol free.


Will do, I'm excited to get started on working on it. Where is the airfilter and carburator located?


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

wchang23 said:


> ScottieBones said:
> 
> 
> > Nice score! Yes, pull plug from the head, reconnect the wire, pull starter cord and watch for spark.
> ...


I'm not familiar with that particular edger but I'd check the edger manual (looks available here https://www.mclaneedgers.com/product/edgers/) and if not in there, get one from briggs for that motor

Edit: look here for briggs manual https://www.briggsandstratton.com/na/en_us/support/manuals.html


----------



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

I got the unit to start. I removed the air filter and spray some starting fluid into the carburetor and it fire right up. The spark plug is good with sparks. Right now I'm letting the engine run for a bit and maybe let it run until the gas is all done. However the engine rev sounds a little unstable. It sounds like the RPM goes up and down.

What may be the reason for this? Stale gasoline? Clog carburetor?


----------



## Jbird95 (Jun 24, 2020)

That's a nice unit, needs a new blade FYI. Most small engine issues nowadays are related to ethanol in fuel. The old fuel has most likely gummed up your carb, clogging jets and leading to a rough idle or surging/hunting. If you are mechanically inclined, remove the carb and disassemble. Once apart, use some carb cleaner and blow it through all the ports and jets. If you have access to compressed air, blow it through all the ports and crevices. For carb cleaner I like Berrymans B12. Take photos before disassembly to keep track of the linkages.

If you're not mechanically inclined, run the unit until it's out of the old fuel and pour some Seafoam in the fuel tank. Seafoam can sometimes clean out a carb without disassembly. I'd pour about 4oz in it. Call your friends over, cause it leads to a impressive smoke show. Good luck, that unit should last a very long time once the carb is squared away.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

@Jbird95 great advice!


----------



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

Jbird95 said:


> That's a nice unit, needs a new blade FYI. Most small engine issues nowadays are related to ethanol in fuel. The old fuel has most likely gummed up your carb, clogging jets and leading to a rough idle or surging/hunting. If you are mechanically inclined, remove the carb and disassemble. Once apart, use some carb cleaner and blow it through all the ports and jets. If you have access to compressed air, blow it through all the ports and crevices. For carb cleaner I like Berrymans B12. Take photos before disassembly to keep track of the linkages.
> 
> If you're not mechanically inclined, run the unit until it's out of the old fuel and pour some Seafoam in the fuel tank. Seafoam can sometimes clean out a carb without disassembly. I'd pour about 4oz in it. Call your friends over, cause it leads to a impressive smoke show. Good luck, that unit should last a very long time once the carb is squared away.


Thank you for the advice I will definitely give this a try. I like the seafoam idea and may give this a try before removing the carb for cleaning. When I add the 4oz of seafoam should I have a full tank of ethanol free gasoline? Or just the 4oz of seafoam without any gas?


----------



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

I found an online video on YouTube on how to use seafoam. I pour the 4oz into the intake where the carburator is located?


----------



## Jbird95 (Jun 24, 2020)

Hey Wchang23-
For your edger, pouring the Seafoam directly into the gas tank is fine. I feel comfortable pouring mine into an empty fuel tank. Moving forward, try to find some gas stations that sell ethanol free fuel. It should be about a $.50 premium but well worth it for our small engines. Be warned, the preferred method is to remove the carb and clean, but @ $10 a can, I feel the Seafoam is worth a shot and it can't hurt. It's gonna start blowing a lot of white smoke- so heads up. Good luck!


----------

